
Antibody Tests Won’t Get Us Back to Normal - IAmEveryone
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/04/antibody-tests-herd-immunity/610762/
======
rogerkirkness
Daily testing for those over 60 seems like the only way to meaningfully
protect risk groups.

~~~
notechback
But they are not the carriers spreading it - it's the asymptomatic people -
and once they have it it's probably too late.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Realistically, you can't start testing everybody for every new cold or flu.
People won't tolerate it.

